# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  اگر شما جای من بودید چه انتخابی می کردید ؟

## javad76

سلام دوستان
من رتبم تو زیرگروه 1 و تو منطقه 1 شد 1083 . 

اگر شما شیراز زندگی می کردید جای من بودید بعد از شیراز ، اصفهان ، مشهد و یزد کدوم یکی از دانشگاه های زیر رو قرار می دادید ؟ چرا ؟ 
کرمان ، اهواز ، ساری ، کاشان ، گیلان ، فسا ، یاسوج یا ...

ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید داره وقت انتخاب رشته تموم میشه !!

کمــــ ــــک

----------


## a.z.s

> سلام دوستان
> من رتبم تو زیرگروه 1 و تو منطقه 1 شد 1083 . 
> 
> اگر شما شیراز زندگی می کردید جای من بودید بعد از شیراز ، اصفهان ، مشهد و یزد کدوم یکی از دانشگاه های زیر رو قرار می دادید ؟ چرا ؟ 
> کرمان ، اهواز ، ساری ، کاشان ، گیلان ، فسا ، یاسوج یا ...
> 
> ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید داره وقت انتخاب رشته تموم میشه !!
> 
> کمــــ ــــک


خودت چه جور آدمی هستی؟ اون مهمه
مثلا اگه میتونی دمای 50 درجه اهواز رو تحمل کنی یا نه؟
با فرهنگ کدوم سازگار تری؟دانشگاه برات مهم تره یا شهر؟
میتونی از خونوادت دور بمونی یانه؟ اگه مثلا ساری رو بزنی می خوایی با هواپیما بری یا ماشین؟
وخیلی چیزای دیگه که باید تو خودت به نتیجه برسی

----------


## TIGER

من در مورد اهواز یه اظلاعاتی بهت میدم چون نامزدم داره دانشگاه جندی شاپور دندان میخونه

نکات مثبت:

1)دانشگاه جدی شاپور قدیمی ترین دانشگاه ایرانه که از لحاظ رشته های پزشکی سطح علمی بالایی داره
2)مردم این شهر واقعا خیلی خوش رو هستن و خیلی زود باهاشون خودمونی میشی
3)این شهر امکانات خیلی خیلی خیلی زیادی داره یعنی شما هر چی بخوای داره حتی پارک آبی
4)فلافل های اهواز که خودش مهمترین نکته مثبت هست چون اگه بخوری دیگه از اهواز بیرون نمیای


نکات منفی:

1)این شهر واقعا یه شهر خیلی خیلی گرمه که می تونم بگم تقریبا اصلا زمستونی ندارن به اون صورت و در تابستون دما تا 50 میرسه که تحملش کار راحتی نیست
2)یکی از اقوام ما در این دادگستری این شهر قاضی هست و به من گفت که این شهر فوقالعاده نا امن خست و جرم و جنایت در این شهر سر به اسمون کشیده و بهتون بگم که اگه رفتی اهواز نباید اصلا تنها بری خرید مثلا یا حتی 3 نفر باید دسته های گروهی مثلا 8 نفره برید که خطری تهدیدتون نکنه اینو واقعا میگم


اینم تجربیات من

----------


## _Zari_

> کمــــ ــــک



شما باید اول ببینید کدوم دانشگاه رتبه علمی بهتری داره مثلا تعداد هیئت علمی دانشگاها رو ببینین بعدش ببینید اب و هوای اون شهر چطوره مثلا کاشان دانشگاهش خوبه اب و هواش از اردیبهشت تا شهریور خیلی گرمه زمستوناشم سرد و خشکه
فرهنگ اون شهر گویشش اینا رو باید بدونی بعدا ک رفتی پشیمون نشی ...در اخر فقط خودت میتونی تصمیم بگیری

----------


## last shot

آخه بچه ها طفلکی این همه فاکتور رو چه جوری بگرده پیدا کنه بررسی کنه و در نهایت انتخاب کنه.بهتره اول خوش آب و هواها رو انتخاب کنی یعنی شمال و غرب آخه اصلی ها رو قبلا انتخاب کردی رنج اینها نزدیک همه .مثلا ساری و یاسوج خیلی برات خوبه ضمنا نگران نباش بعدا میتونی انتقالی بگیری.

----------


## Mehran93071

من که خودم شیرازم به نظرم کاشان چون ازش خیلی تعریف میکنن و اصلا قابل مقایسه با یاسوج و فسا نیست

----------


## Mehran93071

> آخه بچه ها طفلکی این همه فاکتور رو چه جوری بگرده پیدا کنه بررسی کنه و در نهایت انتخاب کنه.بهتره اول خوش آب و هواها رو انتخاب کنی یعنی شمال و غرب آخه اصلی ها رو قبلا انتخاب کردی رنج اینها نزدیک همه .مثلا ساری و یاسوج خیلی برات خوبه ضمنا نگران نباش بعدا میتونی انتقالی بگیری.


 شما که میگید یاسوج اصلا تا حالا نمیگم رفتید این شهر اصلا در موردش از یکی که توش بوده ربع ساعت شنیدید؟ من دوستم توش عمران میخونه اصلا این شهر رو بزنم نباید تو انتخاب رشته زد زمستون های فوق العاده سرد جادش هم خیلی چیز نیست  :Yahoo (76):  و بهار و تابستان بسیار عالی از نظر آب و هوا شهر کوچکی هم هست میشه همش رو اینجور که شنیدم پیاده بری

----------


## last shot

اینا که گفتی راسته ؟هوای سرد بهار عالی آخ خوش به حالشون  :Yahoo (65):  خوب از کرمانشاه بگو اونجا چطوره.

----------


## Mehran93071

> اینا که گفتی راسته ؟هوای سرد بهار عالی آخ خوش به حالشون  خوب از کرمانشاه بگو اونجا چطوره.


زمستونا برو اونجا شما متوجه میشی بعدش اصلا شهر خوبی محسوب نمیشه از هر نظر که شما بگی جز اب و هوا

----------


## Mr Sky

یاسوج فقط مکانیکش خوبه...تعریف استادشم خیلی شنیدم...ولی در کل اهواز بسی بهتره....اگه آب و هوا هم مهمه خیلی یاسوج و گیلان

----------


## Mehran93071

> یاسوج فقط مکانیکش خوبه...تعریف استادشم خیلی شنیدم...ولی در کل اهواز بسی بهتره


مسافت هم مهمه

----------


## johnny

البته به رشته ای که میخوای بخونی بستگی داره ولی اگه مشکل راه نداری شمال کشور و بعد هم کرمان به نظرم...چون هم نزدیکه بهت و هم از نظر سطح علمی داشنگاه باهنر یکی از برتر های کشوره!

----------


## last shot

یعنی یاسوج اینقدر بده؟ :Yahoo (110):  کاری به مردمش ندارم اما باید شهر ارومی باشه نه؟طبیعتش که زبانزده

----------


## javad76

> خودت چه جور آدمی هستی؟ اون مهمه
> مثلا اگه میتونی دمای 50 درجه اهواز رو تحمل کنی یا نه؟
> با فرهنگ کدوم سازگار تری؟دانشگاه برات مهم تره یا شهر؟
> میتونی از خونوادت دور بمونی یانه؟ اگه مثلا ساری رو بزنی می خوایی با هواپیما بری یا ماشین؟
> وخیلی چیزای دیگه که باید تو خودت به نتیجه برسی


ممنون
خودم تا الان که 18 سالمه بیشتر از 3-4 شب دور از خانواده نبودم ---
خودم فکر می کنم می تونم با شرایط آب و هوایی وفق پیدا کنم ولی فاصله خیلی اذیتم می کنه ...
خانواده خیلی اصرار دارن که برم فسا . ( فاصلش تا شیراز کمتر از 2 ساعته ) 
بعد از 3 - 4 سال که دانشجو ها باید برن بیمارستان ، دانشجو ها رو می فرستن شیراز


تشکر

----------


## amir200012

> یعنی یاسوج اینقدر بده؟ کاری به مردمش ندارم اما باید شهر ارومی باشه نه؟طبیعتش که زبانزده


من خودم یاسوج زندگی میکنم-به هیچ وجه یاسوجو نزنین ک پشیمون میشین-هم دانشگاش-هم مردمش-بهرحال ا ما گفتن بود

----------


## amir200012

> مسافت هم مهمه


خودم مکانیک یاسوج تموم کردم-وقت تلف کردنه-استاداش هم بدرد نمیخورن

----------


## a.z.s

> ممنون
> خودم تا الان که 18 سالمه بیشتر از 3-4 شب دور از خانواده نبودم ---
> خودم فکر می کنم می تونم با شرایط آب و هوایی وفق پیدا کنم ولی فاصله خیلی اذیتم می کنه ...
> خانواده خیلی اصرار دارن که برم فسا . ( فاصلش تا شیراز کمتر از 2 ساعته ) 
> بعد از 3 - 4 سال که دانشجو ها باید برن بیمارستان ، دانشجو ها رو می فرستن شیراز
> 
> 
> تشکر


ببین تصمیم گیرنده آخر خودت هستی ولی تو که تا آخر نمیتونی پیش خونوادت باشی ولی من خودم دانشگاه رو به فاصله ترجیح میدم و اینم بگم که خانواده منم اولش خیلی موافق نبودن ولی راضی شدن البته خودت هم مهمی که بتونی از پس خودت بربیای مثلا آشپزیت چه طوره؟ میتونی همه کارات رو خودت بکنی؟
دانشگاه فسا رو نمیدونم درچه حده ولی زیاد تعریفشو نشنیدم 
فاصله شما تا اهواز چقدره؟به نظرم اگه آب و هوا زیاد اذیتت نمیکنه و فاصله هم زیاد دور نیست اهواز رو قبل از فسا بزن

----------


## last shot

استادای فسا اصلا خوب نیستند این رو خوب میدونم.هر طور دوست داری . :Yahoo (21):

----------


## last shot

> من خودم یاسوج زندگی میکنم-به هیچ وجه یاسوجو نزنین ک پشیمون میشین-هم دانشگاش-هم مردمش-بهرحال ا ما گفتن بود


چشم

----------


## simin11

> من در مورد اهواز یه اظلاعاتی بهت میدم چون نامزدم داره دانشگاه جندی شاپور دندان میخونه
> 
> نکات مثبت:
> 
> 1)دانشگاه جدی شاپور قدیمی ترین دانشگاه ایرانه که از لحاظ رشته های پزشکی سطح علمی بالایی داره
> 2)مردم این شهر واقعا خیلی خوش رو هستن و خیلی زود باهاشون خودمونی میشی
> 3)این شهر امکانات خیلی خیلی خیلی زیادی داره یعنی شما هر چی بخوای داره حتی پارک آبی
> 4)فلافل های اهواز که خودش مهمترین نکته مثبت هست چون اگه بخوری دیگه از اهواز بیرون نمیای
> 
> ...


من اهواز هستم ولی تاحالا اصلا ناامنی ندیدم.چه خبره؟!تروریستن با این حساب اهوازیا!!!!!!!!!
اهواز شهر خوبیه.دانشگاهشم خوبه.هواشم با کولر عالیه!امنیتشم بالاست یعنی من در طول زندگیم چیز خاصی ندیدم.مثل بقیه شهرهاست از این لحاظ و اکثر مردمشم باکلاسن.اکثر جمعیتش هم بختیاری هستن(بختیاریای باکلاس).خلاصه شهر خوبیه.

----------


## simin11

> یعنی یاسوج اینقدر بده؟ کاری به مردمش ندارم اما باید شهر ارومی باشه نه؟طبیعتش که زبانزده


من 3-4 باری واسه سفر رفتم.شهر بدی نیست جاهای دیدنی و چشمه و آبشار زیاد داره  ولی انتظار یه شهر لوکس نداشته باش!

----------


## simin11

> سلام دوستان
> من رتبم تو زیرگروه 1 و تو منطقه 1 شد 1083 . 
> 
> اگر شما شیراز زندگی می کردید جای من بودید بعد از شیراز ، اصفهان ، مشهد و یزد کدوم یکی از دانشگاه های زیر رو قرار می دادید ؟ چرا ؟ 
> کرمان ، اهواز ، ساری ، کاشان ، گیلان ، فسا ، یاسوج یا ...
> 
> ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید داره وقت انتخاب رشته تموم میشه !!
> 
> کمــــ ــــک


من اگه جای شما بودم قبل از یزد اهوازو میزدم!

----------


## TIGER

> من اهواز هستم ولی تاحالا اصلا ناامنی ندیدم.چه خبره؟!تروریستن با این حساب اهوازیا!!!!!!!!!
> اهواز شهر خوبیه.دانشگاهشم خوبه.هواشم با کولر عالیه!امنیتشم بالاست یعنی من در طول زندگیم چیز خاصی ندیدم.مثل بقیه شهرهاست از این لحاظ و اکثر مردمشم باکلاسن.اکثر جمعیتش هم بختیاری هستن(بختیاریای باکلاس).خلاصه شهر خوبیه.


این چیزیه که من فقط شنیدم

----------


## simin11

> این چیزیه که من فقط شنیدم


شنیدن کی بود مانند دیدن!
اهواز از نظر جو فوق العادس.

----------


## last shot

سیمین جون معلومه عاششششششششششششششق  اهوازی  :Yahoo (1):  .فقط یک بار یک دانشجوی علوم آزمایشگاهی بود از دانشگاه جندی شاپور بهش گفتم بابا شما که توی دانشگاه عالی بودید گفت نه دیگه جندی شاپور اون ابهت سابقش رو از دست داده استادای خوبی نداره .فقط سیمین جون ، به من چیزی نگو اون گفت نه من :Yahoo (11):

----------


## simin11

> سیمین جون معلومه عاششششششششششششششق  اهوازی  .فقط یک بار یک دانشجوی علوم آزمایشگاهی بود از دانشگاه جندی شاپور بهش گفتم بابا شما که توی دانشگاه عالی بودید گفت نه دیگه جندی شاپور اون ابهت سابقش رو از دست داده استادای خوبی نداره .فقط سیمین جون ، به من چیزی نگو اون گفت نه من


خب آره من اینجا به دنیا اومدم و بزرگ شدم!
یه عده فکر میکنن دانشگاه تهران چه خبره مثلا!من 2 ترم دانشگاه تهران دامپزشکی خوندم بعدشم انصراف دادم!اونجوری که تصور میشه نیست،خوابگاهای تهران هم در جریان باید باشن دوستان که وضعیت مناسبی نداره.کل دانشگاها همینجورین.البته قبول دارم جندی شاپور نسبت به قبل شاید یه مقدار افت کرده ولی هنوزم از خیلی دانشگاها اعتبارش بیشتره.

----------


## ali456

اهواز خیلی شهر خوبیه من رفتم دانشگاشو نمیدونم ولی امکانات زیادی داره

----------


## javad76

> ببین تصمیم گیرنده آخر خودت هستی ولی تو که تا آخر نمیتونی پیش خونوادت باشی ولی من خودم دانشگاه رو به فاصله ترجیح میدم و اینم بگم که خانواده منم اولش خیلی موافق نبودن ولی راضی شدن البته خودت هم مهمی که بتونی از پس خودت بربیای مثلا آشپزیت چه طوره؟ میتونی همه کارات رو خودت بکنی؟
> دانشگاه فسا رو نمیدونم درچه حده ولی زیاد تعریفشو نشنیدم 
> فاصله شما تا اهواز چقدره؟به نظرم اگه آب و هوا زیاد اذیتت نمیکنه و فاصله هم زیاد دور نیست اهواز رو قبل از فسا بزن


فاصله ما تا اهواز 530 کیلومتره ... 
نظرتون در مورد کرمان و کاشان چیه ؟
شما الان تو چه دانشگاهی با چه رشته ای تحصیل می کنید ؟
ممنون میشم شما هر چی نسبت به دانشگاه ها می دونید بهم بگین ... 
آیا تفاوت بین دانشگاه های تیپ 1 و 3 خیلی زیاده ؟ از چه نظر تفاوت دارن ؟ منظور سطح استادا و امکانات بیمارستانی و دانشگاهیه؟

تو رو خدا هر کی هر چی نسبت به دانشگاه های کرمان ، اهواز ، کاشان و فسا می دونه بگه !

ممنون

----------


## a.z.s

> فاصله ما تا اهواز 530 کیلومتره ... 
> نظرتون در مورد کرمان و کاشان چیه ؟
> شما الان تو چه دانشگاهی با چه رشته ای تحصیل می کنید ؟
> ممنون میشم شما هر چی نسبت به دانشگاه ها می دونید بهم بگین ... 
> آیا تفاوت بین دانشگاه های تیپ 1 و 3 خیلی زیاده ؟ از چه نظر تفاوت دارن ؟ منظور سطح استادا و امکانات بیمارستانی و دانشگاهیه؟
> 
> تو رو خدا هر کی هر چی نسبت به دانشگاه های کرمان ، اهواز ، کاشان و فسا می دونه بگه !
> 
> ممنون


اول نظر خودت رو بگو (بدون توجه به خانواده )تا بگم

----------


## javad76

> اول نظر خودت رو بگو (بدون توجه به خانواده )تا بگم


نظر خودم به این صورته : 
شیراز
اصفهان 
مشهد
یزد
کاشان
اهواز
کرمان
فسا
یاسوج
جهرم

----------


## par.rah

کاشان، پزشکیش رو قبول میشی و نزدیکه

----------


## javad76

> کاشان، پزشکیش رو قبول میشی و نزدیکه


پزشکیش خوبه به نظرتون ؟ شما از دانشگاهش اطلاع دارید ؟

----------


## par.rah

> پزشکیش خوبه به نظرتون ؟ شما از دانشگاهش اطلاع دارید ؟


دانشگا رو دانشجو ها میسازن..شاید خیلی قوی نباشه ولی متناسب رتبون هست...

----------


## javad76

> دانشگا رو دانشجو ها میسازن..شاید خیلی قوی نباشه ولی متناسب رتبون هست...


یعنی فاصله بین دانشگاهی مثل فسا با کاشان انقدر زیاد هست که مسافت 7-8 ساعت کاشان تا شیراز رو با مسافت 2 ساعته ی شیراز تا فسا عوض کنم ؟

----------


## par.rah

> یعنی فاصله بین دانشگاهی مثل فسا با کاشان انقدر زیاد هست که مسافت 7-8 ساعت کاشان تا شیراز رو با مسافت 2 ساعته ی شیراز تا فسا عوض کنم ؟


ببین تو داشنشجوی پزشکی باشی یعنی یه پک 7 ساله باید تو شهر دانشگاهت بمونی! و نباید به فاصله زمانی دانشگاه ها با شهرت فکر کنی
فسا میتونه بهتر از کاشان باشه برات

----------


## عیسی محمدمولی

> من در مورد اهواز یه اظلاعاتی بهت میدم چون نامزدم داره دانشگاه جندی شاپور دندان میخونه
> 
> نکات مثبت:
> 
> 1)دانشگاه جدی شاپور قدیمی ترین دانشگاه ایرانه که از لحاظ رشته های پزشکی سطح علمی بالایی داره
> 2)مردم این شهر واقعا خیلی خوش رو هستن و خیلی زود باهاشون خودمونی میشی
> 3)این شهر امکانات خیلی خیلی خیلی زیادی داره یعنی شما هر چی بخوای داره حتی پارک آبی
> 4)فلافل های اهواز که خودش مهمترین نکته مثبت هست چون اگه بخوری دیگه از اهواز بیرون نمیای
> 
> ...


دیگه اینجوریم که می گی نیست که باید هشت نفره بری خرید .. ما شهر نزدیک اهواز زندگی میکنیم .. برادر من اهواز درس خونده و خواهرم هم مدتی اهواز درس می خوند .. در این حد می گم که درسته نا امنی داره ولی نباید اغراق کرد .. و نکته ی دیگه اینه که همه ی مناطقش مثل هم نیست

----------


## javad76

> ببین تو داشنشجوی پزشکی باشی یعنی یه پک 7 ساله باید تو شهر دانشگاهت بمونی! و نباید به فاصله زمانی دانشگاه ها با شهرت فکر کنی
> فسا میتونه بهتر از کاشان باشه برات


می دونید سوال من چیه ؟

من میگم : آیا تفاوت بین دانشگاه تیپ 1 با 3 از نظر سطح استادا ، امکانات ، بیمارستان ها و ... خیلی زیاده ؟ 

ممنون میشم به سوالم پاسخ بدید و رشته و دانشگاه خودتون هم بگید

خیلی ممنون

----------


## last shot

مستر جواد فقظ به استاد نگاه کن چون پایه پزشکی تو رو چند سال اول دانشگاه که به بیمارستان نرفتی تشکیل میده پس بیمارستان و رها کن چون من خیلی انترن ها رو دیدم راحت انتقالی گرفتن .البته دانشگاه شیراز نوین درس میده نمیدونم به غیر از ترکیبی تدریس کردن برنامه بیمارستان هم تغییر دادن یا نه.

----------


## par.rah

مریض همه جا هست دیگه، پس بیمارستانها خیلی تفاوت ندارن اما تفاوت استادا و دانشجوهای تیپ 1 با 3 خیلی زیاده!
من کنکوری 94 بودم.ان شا الله داروسازی علوم پزشکی تهران

----------


## javad76

> مستر جواد فقظ به استاد نگاه کن چون پایه پزشکی تو رو چند سال اول دانشگاه که به بیمارستان نرفتی تشکیل میده پس بیمارستان و رها کن چون من خیلی انترن ها رو دیدم راحت انتقالی گرفتن .البته دانشگاه شیراز نوین درس میده نمیدونم به غیر از ترکیبی تدریس کردن برنامه بیمارستان هم تغییر دادن یا نه.


آره خودم هم خیلی برام این موضوع اهمیت داره ... فقط مشکل من اینه که یه مرجع درست و قابل اطمینان برای تشخیص وضعیت استادا و سطح علمی دانشگاه وجود نداره ! یه جا نوشته کاشان اومده تیپ 1 یه جا نوشته نه همون تیپ 2 مونده! 

شما منبع مطمئنی سراغ ندارید ؟

----------


## javad76

> مریض همه جا هست دیگه، پس بیمارستانها خیلی تفاوت ندارن اما تفاوت استادا و دانشجوهای تیپ 1 با 3 خیلی زیاده!
> من کنکوری 94 بودم.ان شا الله داروسازی علوم پزشکی تهران


ممنون
ایشالله حتما حتما داروی تهران رو میارید .

منم احتمالا بعد از یزد ، کاشان رو انتخاب کنم

----------


## par.rah

> آره خودم هم خیلی برام این موضوع اهمیت داره ... فقط مشکل من اینه که یه مرجع درست و قابل اطمینان برای تشخیص وضعیت استادا و سطح علمی دانشگاه وجود نداره ! یه جا نوشته کاشان اومده تیپ 1 یه جا نوشته نه همون تیپ 2 مونده! 
> 
> شما منبع مطمئنی سراغ ندارید ؟


کاشان تیپ2 هستش

----------


## par.rah

> ممنون
> ایشالله حتما حتما داروی تهران رو میارید .
> 
> منم احتمالا بعد از یزد ، کاشان رو انتخاب کنم


ممنونم
ان شا الله شما هم به هدفت برسی

----------


## javad76

> کاشان تیپ2 هستش


درباره دانشگاه | علوم پزشکی | کاشان
این لینک رو نگاه کنید
قسمت قرمز رنگ رو بخونید

----------


## last shot

> آره خودم هم خیلی برام این موضوع اهمیت داره ... فقط مشکل من اینه که یه مرجع درست و قابل اطمینان برای تشخیص وضعیت استادا و سطح علمی دانشگاه وجود نداره ! یه جا نوشته کاشان اومده تیپ 1 یه جا نوشته نه همون تیپ 2 مونده! 
> 
> شما منبع مطمئنی سراغ ندارید ؟


متاسفم ولی فقط دانشجوهای یک دانشگاه میتونند نظر بدن.فعلا راجع به یک شهر میتونم قاطع بگم.اسمشو برات پ.خ میکنم.

----------


## par.rah

> درباره دانشگاه | علوم پزشکی | کاشان
> این لینک رو نگاه کنید
> قسمت قرمز رنگ رو بخونید


حالا واقعا این همه مهمه؟؟؟
شهر نزدیک رو بزن و بعدش پر تلاش باش!

----------


## javad76

> حالا واقعا این همه مهمه؟؟؟
> شهر نزدیک رو بزن و بعدش پر تلاش باش!


خوب سوال منم دقیقا همینه : آیا تیپ دانشگاه اونقدر مهمه که به خاطرش یه مسافت طولانی رو طی کنم ؟

----------


## javad76

خیلی تفاوت بین امکانات دانشگاه تیپ 1 با 3 وجود داره ؟

----------


## Mehran93071

شما بزن یک شهر خوب راحت بتونی بری بیای نه مشهد  :Yahoo (21):  فسا هم اگه رتبت به جای بهتر میخوره شهر خوبی خیلی نیست کلا مردمش و اینا ولی من بودم جهرم رو میزدم هم مردمون خوبی دارن و اینا کلا یاسوج رو حذف کن قبل فسا هم جهرم
من جهرم رو خیلی بالای یاسوج قرار دادم و میدم و بالاتر از فسا همین فقط گفتم

----------


## Mehran93071

> خیلی تفاوت بین امکانات دانشگاه تیپ 1 با 3 وجود داره ؟


من میگم بین دانشگاه های تیپ یک هم خیلی فرق داره همین شریف اصلا از نظر با مثلا خواجه نصیر برابر نیست ( نزدیک هستا ولی از نظر ارزش مدرک گفتم) مثلا شما پزشکی تهران و شیراز رو میخوای با پزشکی جهرم مقایسه کنی ؟ :Yahoo (21):  رو چه حسابی ؟! امکانات خوابگاه سطح علمی جو دانشگاه شکل دانشگاه محیط دانشگاه شهرش آدم های شهرش نوع حسی که بهت اون شهر میده  :Yahoo (21):  چنین حرفی رو اصلا نزن

----------


## last shot

> شما بزن یک شهر خوب راحت بتونی بری بیای نه مشهد  فسا هم اگه رتبت به جای بهتر میخوره شهر خوبی خیلی نیست کلا مردمش و اینا ولی من بودم جهرم رو میزدم هم مردمون خوبی دارن و اینا کلا یاسوج رو حذف کن قبل فسا هم جهرم
> من جهرم رو خیلی بالای یاسوج قرار دادم و میدم و بالاتر از فسا همین فقط گفتم


من جو جهرم رو خیلی بهتر میشناسم آدم خوب داره اما اغلب دختر خانماش رو تایید نمیکنم چون جو شهر مذهبیه زیادی دنبال آقای جوان دکتر میگردن :Yahoo (76):  اما شهریه که مردمش به شهرشون میرسند بیمارستانش رو خیرین مجهز میکنند کلا امکانات خوبی داره آره حتما بزنش.

----------


## last shot

بیچاره یاسوج هیشکی دوسش نداره :34:

----------


## sin fc

> سلام دوستان
> من رتبم تو زیرگروه 1 و تو منطقه 1 شد 1083 . 
> 
> اگر شما شیراز زندگی می کردید جای من بودید بعد از شیراز ، اصفهان ، مشهد و یزد کدوم یکی از دانشگاه های زیر رو قرار می دادید ؟ چرا ؟ 
> کرمان ، اهواز ، ساری ، کاشان ، گیلان ، فسا ، یاسوج یا ...
> 
> ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید داره وقت انتخاب رشته تموم میشه !!
> 
> کمــــ ــــک


من اگه جای تو بودم بدون شک بدون شک بدون شک کرمان رو بالای یزد میزدم! در کل بعد تهران ، مشهد ، شیراز و اصفهان کرمان رو بزن چون هم شهرش از بقیه بهتره هم دانشگاهش...

----------


## par.rah

> خیلی تفاوت بین *امکانات* دانشگاه تیپ 1 با 3 وجود داره ؟


خیر

----------


## par.rah

> من میگم بین دانشگاه های تیپ یک هم خیلی فرق داره همین شریف اصلا از نظر با مثلا خواجه نصیر برابر نیست ( نزدیک هستا ولی از نظر ارزش مدرک گفتم) مثلا شما پزشکی تهران و شیراز رو میخوای با پزشکی جهرم مقایسه کنی ؟ رو چه حسابی ؟! امکانات خوابگاه سطح علمی جو دانشگاه شکل دانشگاه محیط دانشگاه شهرش آدم های شهرش نوع حسی که بهت اون شهر میده  چنین حرفی رو اصلا نزن


بحث اینه که در رشته های پزشکی مثه مهندسی دانشگاه خیلی مهم نیست و سدی به نام آزمون دستیاری وجود داره و صرفا اون مهمه
سطح علمی رو هم بچه ه میسازن..اگه در پزشکی خودت خوب بخونی موفق تر میشی
معلومه که مثلا شیراز بهتره اما با این رتبه خب همین انتخابا میتونه بهترین باشه

----------


## javad76

> بحث اینه که در رشته های پزشکی مثه مهندسی دانشگاه خیلی مهم نیست و سدی به نام آزمون دستیاری وجود داره و صرفا اون مهمه
> سطح علمی رو هم بچه ه میسازن..اگه در پزشکی خودت خوب بخونی موفق تر میشی
> معلومه که مثلا شیراز بهتره اما با این رتبه خب همین انتخابا میتونه بهترین باشه


خیلی ممنون
واقعا بهم خیلی کمک کردید ... انشاءالله موفق باشید

----------


## par.rah

> من اگه جای تو بودم بدون شک بدون شک بدون شک کرمان رو بالای یزد میزدم! در کل بعد تهران ، مشهد ، شیراز و اصفهان کرمان رو بزن چون هم شهرش از بقیه بهتره هم دانشگاهش...


خب چون تو کرمانی هستی! در ضمن شعار نژاد پرستانه هم نده :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mahsa92

قطعا كرمان! ضمنا نژاد پرستانه ام نميگم طبق امار:
اين امار بر اساس كنكور٩٣ اس

----------


## par.rah

> قطعا كرمان! ضمنا نژاد پرستانه ام نميگم طبق امار:
> اين امار بر اساس كنكور٩٣ اس



شما هم دانشگاه باهنر میری! الان پلیس فدرال شما رو دستگیر میکنه بدلیل نژاد پرستی زیاد! 
از شوخی بگذریم سطحش خوبه..به نظر منم کرمان خوبه .بازم با خونوتدن مشورت کن، فاصله هم مهمه
با این رتبه میشه کرمان قبول شد؟؟؟

----------


## mahsa92

> شما هم دانشگاه باهنر میری! الان پلیس فدرال شما رو دستگیر میکنه بدلیل نژاد پرستی زیاد! 
> از شوخی بگذریم سطحش خوبه..به نظر منم کرمان خوبه .بازم با خونوتدن مشورت کن، فاصله هم مهمه
> با این رتبه میشه کرمان قبول شد؟؟؟


رتبه ٨٠٠ منطقه سه پارسال كرمان قبول نشد الان داره فيزيو ميخونه

----------


## javad76

> شما هم دانشگاه باهنر میری! الان پلیس فدرال شما رو دستگیر میکنه بدلیل نژاد پرستی زیاد! 
> از شوخی بگذریم سطحش خوبه..به نظر منم کرمان خوبه .بازم با خونوتدن مشورت کن، فاصله هم مهمه
> با این رتبه میشه کرمان قبول شد؟؟؟


پارسال تا رتبه 1025 منطقه 1 کرمان گرفته ... چون ظرفیت ها بیشتر شده و سهمیه بومی هم شده کشوری احتمال قبولی توش هست .

در نهایت با کش و قوس های فراوان و راهنمایی های دوستان گل انجمن مخصوصا @*petotem* او @*a.z.s* لیست نهایی را به این صورت در سایت سنجش وارد کردم. همه ی پزشکی ها به جز گناباد و زابل و بجنورد رو زدم . در آخر هم 3 تا دارو زدم. این جا فقط چند تاش رو می آرم:

1- تهران
2-شهید بهشتی
3-شیراز
4-اصفهان
5-مشهد
6-یزد
7-کاشان
8-اهواز
9-کرمان
10-فسا
11-جهرم
12-یاسوج
13-ساری
14-بوشهر
15-بندرعباس
16-رشت
17-بابل
و 
.
.
.
54-داروی شیراز
55-داروی اصفهان
56-داروی یزد


خوشحال میشم نظر دوستان رو بدونم

----------


## par.rah

> پارسال تا رتبه 1025 منطقه 1 کرمان گرفته ... چون ظرفیت ها بیشتر شده و سهمیه بومی هم شده کشوری احتمال قبولی توش هست .
> 
> در نهایت با کش و قوس های فراوان و راهنمایی های دوستان گل انجمن مخصوصا @*petotem* او @*a.z.s* لیست نهایی را به این صورت در سایت سنجش وارد کردم. همه ی پزشکی ها به جز گناباد و زابل و بجنورد رو زدم . در آخر هم 3 تا دارو زدم. این جا فقط چند تاش رو می آرم:
> 
> 1- تهران
> 2-شهید بهشتی
> 3-شیراز
> 4-اصفهان
> 5-مشهد
> ...



یا 6 یا 8 ان شا الله

----------


## a.z.s

> پارسال تا رتبه 1025 منطقه 1 کرمان گرفته ... چون ظرفیت ها بیشتر شده و سهمیه بومی هم شده کشوری احتمال قبولی توش هست .
> 
> در نهایت با کش و قوس های فراوان و راهنمایی های دوستان گل انجمن مخصوصا @*petotem* او @*a.z.s* لیست نهایی را به این صورت در سایت سنجش وارد کردم. همه ی پزشکی ها به جز گناباد و زابل و بجنورد رو زدم . در آخر هم 3 تا دارو زدم. این جا فقط چند تاش رو می آرم:
> 
> 1- تهران
> 2-شهید بهشتی
> 3-شیراز
> 4-اصفهان
> 5-مشهد
> ...


داداش گفتم که در نهایت خودت باید تصمیم بگیری و به این فکر کنی که قراره 7 سال تو اون شهر زندگی کنی و اینم بگم که در پزشکی 90 درصد خودت مهمی اینو از هر دانشجوی پزشکی بپرسی بهت میگه  ولی خوب به هر حال عوامل دیگه هم مهمه
اگه فاصله شما تا کاشان بیشتره  به نظر من اگه با اهواز خیلی مشکل نداری جای اهواز و کاشان رو عوض کن

----------


## a.z.s

دندون چرا نزدی؟ 
دوسه تا دارو دیگه  هم بزنی بدنیست

----------


## javad76

> داداش گفتم که در نهایت خودت باید تصمیم بگیری و به این فکر کنی که قراره 7 سال تو اون شهر زندگی کنی و اینم بگم که در پزشکی 90 درصد خودت مهمی اینو از هر دانشجوی پزشکی بپرسی بهت میگه  ولی خوب به هر حال عوامل دیگه هم مهمه
> اگه فاصله شما تا کاشان بیشتره  به نظر من اگه با اهواز خیلی مشکل نداری جای اهواز و کاشان رو عوض کن


فاصله تقریبا یکیه شاید فرقش نیم تا 1 ساعت باشه .... اما از نظر آب و هوا و گردوخاک من کاشان رو بالاتر قرار دادم چون طبیعت و آب و هوای خوبی داره بعد دانشگاهش هم شده تیپ 1 
دندون هم اصلا علاقه ندارم می دونم برم نمی تونم ادامه بدم ... دارو هم که سه تای آخر زدم دارو شیراز اصفهان و یزد

53 تا پزشکی زدم --- 3 تا دارو

ایشالله که به قول دوست عزیزمون @*petotem* یزد قبول شم ...

ولی نمیدونم چرا نظرتون رو کاشان مثبت نیست ؟ شهر خوش آب و هوا و طبیعت خوب و مردمون خوب و دانشگاه تیپ 1 ! 
یعنی واقعا اهواز می تونه انتخاب مناسب تری باشه ؟


راستی امکان ویرایش انتخاب ها تا آخر شب هست ؟

----------


## a.z.s

> فاصله تقریبا یکیه شاید فرقش نیم تا 1 ساعت باشه .... اما از نظر آب و هوا و گردوخاک من کاشان رو بالاتر قرار دادم چون طبیعت و آب و هوای خوبی داره بعد دانشگاهش هم شده تیپ 1 
> دندون هم اصلا علاقه ندارم می دونم برم نمی تونم ادامه بدم ... دارو هم که سه تای آخر زدم دارو شیراز اصفهان و یزد
> 
> 53 تا پزشکی زدم --- 3 تا دارو
> 
> ایشالله که به قول دوست عزیزمون @*petotem* یزد قبول شم ...
> 
> ولی نمیدونم چرا نظرتون رو کاشان مثبت نیست ؟ شهر خوش آب و هوا و طبیعت خوب و مردمون خوب و دانشگاه تیپ 1 ! 
> یعنی واقعا اهواز می تونه انتخاب مناسب تری باشه ؟
> ...


اولا امکان ویرایش هست 
دوما رو تصمیمت محکم باش با یه حرف اینور و اونور نشو 
سوما من گفتم اگه فاصله زیاده و خیلی با هم فرق میکنن اهواز رو قبل کاشان بذار  
چهارما در مورد گرد و خاکم حق داری 
پنجما همین خوبه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## javad76

> اولا امکان ویرایش هست 
> دوما رو تصمیمت محکم باش با یه حرف اینور و اونور نشو 
> سوما من گفتم اگه فاصله زیاده و خیلی با هم فرق میکنن اهواز رو قبل کاشان بذار  
> چهارما در مورد گرد و خاکم حق داری 
> پنجما همین خوبه


ششما یه دنیا تشکر !!!!!!!!!!  اتفاقا تصمیم گرفتم دیگه هر کی هر چی گفت تغییرش ندم ! همینه که هست !

----------


## xak

یه سوال دارم ..
مگه سهمیه منطقه سه 38 درصد نیست سهمیه منطقه دو 41 و سهمیه منطقه یک 16 ؟ چه ط.ر 1000 منطقه یک قبول شده ؟ یعنی مثلا 1650 منطقه سه هم قبول میشه ؟ :-"""

----------


## javad76

> یه سوال دارم ..
> مگه سهمیه منطقه سه 38 درصد نیست سهمیه منطقه دو 41 و سهمیه منطقه یک 16 ؟ چه ط.ر 1000 منطقه یک قبول شده ؟ یعنی مثلا 1650 منطقه سه هم قبول میشه ؟ :-"""


منظورتون کدوم دانشگاهه که با 1000 قبول شده
خودمم تو این مورد اطلاع دقیقی ندارم

----------

